# Meet Daisy our new Bichon Puppy



## Pecos (Nov 23, 2019)

This is Daisy's first day and she is settling in nicely. Lilly, our eleven year old Bichon is not entirely sure what to make of the new "baby" even though she made the 2 hour trip to the outskirts of Atlanta to pick Daisy up this morning. They played in the backyard for about 30 minutes after they got here.
Daisy seems to like the elevated bed and Lilly has moved to her favorite position lying on the air duct outlet.


----------



## Pepper (Nov 23, 2019)

I love this breed, they are so beautiful!


----------



## RadishRose (Nov 23, 2019)

Ohhh, you're so lucky! What a cute little puppy next to the bigger Lilly.

It seems they have bonded if they played in the yard for so long. You're in for a lot of fun watching these two!

I have a cute little Shih Tzu; the light and comfort of my life. I wish I could get a companion for her, but condo living makes it difficult.

Good luck with Daisy!


----------



## hollydolly (Nov 23, 2019)

awwwwwwwwww sooo cute.... I soooo want a Bichon .....


----------



## JustBonee (Nov 23, 2019)

Welcome Daisy!


----------



## Butterfly (Nov 23, 2019)

Pecos said:


> This is Daisy's first day and she is settling in nicely. Lilly, our eleven year old Bichon is not entirely sure what to make of the new "baby" even though she made the 2 hour trip to the outskirts of Atlanta to pick Daisy up this morning. They played in the backyard for about 30 minutes after they got here.
> Daisy seems to like the elevated bed and Lilly has moved to her favorite position lying on the air duct outlet.View attachment 82374



What a little cutie!  Dogs are just wonderful!!


----------



## SeaBreeze (Nov 23, 2019)

Congratulations Pecos, Daisy is absolutely adorable and Lilly looks like such a sweetie too!  What fun to have such little ones around, I'm sure Daisy is happy and content in her new home. I already feel the love....hugs to both of them!


----------



## fatdad88 (Jan 20, 2020)

Oh my god, what a sweetheart he is


----------



## toffee (Jan 20, 2020)

pecos' she is adorable -- love her !


----------



## Llynn (Jan 20, 2020)

I've always thought Bichons look like they just heard a good joke and are just waiting for the right time to spring it on you. Appealing little dog


----------



## Pecos (Apr 24, 2020)

This is Daisy at the six month point and just after my wife finished grooming her. She is actually pretty cooperative except for the part where she gets her ears cleaned.


----------



## Gaer (Apr 24, 2020)

Ooooooh!  How beautiful!


----------



## Ken N Tx (Apr 25, 2020)




----------



## danielk (May 1, 2020)

Bichon's are great dogs. I had a friend who had one that lived to be twenty years old!


----------



## hollydolly (May 1, 2020)

Pecos said:


> This is Daisy at the six month point and just after my wife finished grooming her. She is actually pretty cooperative except for the part where she gets her ears cleaned.
> 
> View attachment 100886


 Now Pecos...I'm sure if Daisy could ask,  she would say to you both that  she would luuuurve a little holiday with her aunt Holly in England .... now I'm sure you couldn't refuse that gorgeous little face who is silently begging to come for a few years  a little vacation


----------



## Pecos (May 1, 2020)

Hollydolly,

Now Pecos...I'm sure if Daisy could ask,  she would say to you both that  she would luuuurve a little holiday with her aunt Holly in England .... now I'm sure you couldn't refuse that gorgeous little face who is silently begging to come for a few years  a little vacation

Daisy and I discussed this matter a few minutes ago and she is "all in" once this virus goes away. The older Bichon, Lilly, reminded me that her Daddy was "Champion Manoir's Shot In The Dark" who came over to compete at Westminster in 2008. At the time, he was Grand Champion in the UK.

But while he was here, his passport expired and he stayed with another breeder in the Atlanta Ga area until his travel documents were straightened out and he could return to England. While here, he was breed with Champion Lilywhite's Geez Louise and one of the puppies was our Lilly. I had no idea that dogs have passports. How does that work anyway?

Lilly was originally destined for the show ring until her owner fell and broke her hip. When we got her she was already five months old and a real sweetheart. Lilly is helping us bring up Daisy, and is, of course only teaching her "good habits."

Lilly wonders if her Daddy is still alive and can we work him into the visit

We get so much pure joy from these Bichons! Attached is a photo of Lilly at one year.


----------



## hollydolly (May 1, 2020)

awwwww. Aunty Holly, loved hearing lilly's story about her daddy and his visit over here in 2008...and auntie saw "Champion Manoir's Shot In The Dark" in pictures on the internet... and he was very handsome indeed..  

...and yes Doggies have to have Passports now to come into the UK, so Lillly look after your little sister  Daisy and your daddy until all is well in the  world again, and then come back over and show everyone how beautiful you are...


----------



## JustBonee (May 7, 2020)

_...and yes Doggies have to have Passports now to come into the UK  ....  _ good golly, I don't even have a passport.


----------



## Em in Ohio (May 7, 2020)

I once made a Bichon out of wire coat hangers and fluffy white yarn!  Unfortunately, my Bichon wasn't nearly as much fun!


You can then "brush out" the yarn to make it all fluff and trim as desired!   (-:

This isn't the way I did mine:  https://www.thriftyfun.com/tf26523514.tip.html

I did mine as in the photo of the finished dog with straight yarn and a latch-hook,


----------



## RadishRose (May 7, 2020)

A friend of mine got one just when they were becoming popular years ago. 

She jokingly called it a "Bitchin' Frizzy". 

I think the breed is just beautiful!


----------



## MarciKS (May 7, 2020)

Cute. I'm not much of a dog person. With my anxiety the cats are easier to deal with.


----------



## treeguy64 (May 7, 2020)

Congratulations on your new family member! Have fun!


----------



## JustBonee (May 8, 2020)

My Bichon,  LilBear is my third one,  and he is 10 yrs. old now.    I had two Bichons in the 1990's- early 2000's .. I got hooked on them when I first saw the breed at the Westminster Dog Show. ..   JR, who won best in show,   lived up the street until his death.  

They are a lot of maintenance, but so worth it.


----------



## Pecos (Jun 28, 2020)

These are some of Daisy's relatives. My wife spotted this this morning and it is too much fun to not pass along.


----------



## peramangkelder (Jun 28, 2020)

This is our almost 12 year old Bichon furkid Millie
Yes she is a Bichon even though she was born grey and white
According to her Groomer they can be any colour from white to grey
Millie's Groomer bred Bichon Frise


----------



## RadishRose (Jun 28, 2020)

That dog is smiling!


----------



## Lewkat (Jun 28, 2020)

They are a fun dog.  Friend of mine had 2 and they were devoted to one another and fun to watch them play.  When one got tired of it all, he'd just waltz off and totally ignore his sister.  She'd get so frustrated and kept heckling him.  I wish I had a video of them.


----------



## JustBonee (Jun 28, 2020)

Pecos said:


> These are some of Daisy's relatives. My wife spotted this this morning and it is too much fun to not pass along.



Wish I could find another one around here  ,,, ready for a second  one now.


----------



## LindaB (Jun 28, 2020)

Lewkat said:


> They are a fun dog.  Friend of mine had 2 and they were devoted to one another and fun to watch them play.  When one got tired of it all, he'd just waltz off and totally ignore his sister.  She'd get so frustrated and kept heckling him.  I wish I had a video of them.


Adorable!


----------

